# Rhoms - red eyes?



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey folks. I just came upon this website tonight and I am fired up!!! Nice to meet everyone. There is great info on here and I'm glad to have came across it. I used to have 3 rb's in a 55 back in 1996 and I broke the piranha fever and haven't thought about them since. Well, that was until 3 weeks ago when I set up my tank and just yesterday I purchased a 4 inch black rhom. He's still pretty shy but a beautiful little guy. About after how many inches do their eyes turn red? When do they start getting pissed off? When they're a little bigger? I'm really looking forward to getting back into keeping these kick ass fish. Thanks for your help!!! :laughlong:


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

it should have red eyes already, should that is. Yeah they will start to get more agressive when they get larger like 7 plus inches. My 6" is a holly terror. They grow super slow so it take alot of patience until they get bigger.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

welcome to the site.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

It looks like I have something other than a rhombeus. I'm going to figure out what to do with him and then I'm getting a black rhom from Pedro at Aquascapeonline.com. I want a real ass kicker!!!


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Rhombeus eye color varies from fish to fish, depending upon their mood, the level/type of lighting, and the setting of their tanks. The rhom that I currently have, possessed some stunning bright red eyes when he was in his former owner's tank. In my tank however, his eyes have turned almost black.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i think you should keep him... and welcome aboard....


----------

